# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فیلم آموزشی ببینم یا کتاب بخوانم؟

## AceTaminoPhen

*سلام خدمت همه داوطلبین و افراد متفرقه عزیز*
بعضی وقت ها سوال میشه ، فیلم آموزشی فلان رشته یا فلان درس  خوبه یا نه؟
آیا من برای فلان درس ، کدوم کلیپ یا فیلم یا پکیج آموزشی ویدیئوای رو انتخاب کنم؟
آیا فیلم آموزشی بهتره یا کتاب درسی؟
*و سوالات این چنین مدلی که یه جورایی همشون یک مفهوم دارن!*
*آیا با کتاب پیش برم یا با فیلم؟!*
*اول خدمتتون عرض کنم که اینجا قرار نیست فیلم های موسسه یا پکیج خاصی رو معرفی کنم یا اینکه از اون انتقاد کنم ، فقط به صورت کاملا خلاصه و مفید قرار هست که تفاوت کتاب و فیلم آموزشی رو بیان کنم تا در انتخابتون ، با اعتماد به نفس بهتری قدم پیش بگذارید.*
*1- کتاب*
*کتاب های کنکور ، دو نوع هستن ، الف:کتاب های درسی مدرسه . ب: کتاب های کمک آموزشی*
کتاب های کمک آموزشی خودشون دو نوع هستن ، 
*الف: کتاب های سال به سال* ، یعنی یکی مخصوص دهم (دوم دبیرستان) یازدهم (سوم دبیرستان) ، دوازدهم (پیش دانشگاهی) که هر انتشارات کتاب های مخصوص خودش رو داره ، گاج ، خیلی سبز ، مهر و ماه و غیره
*ب: کتاب های جامع* . این کتاب ها هم ممکنه دو جلدی یا چندجلدی باشن اما خب حجمشون کمتره ، مثلا عربی جامع خیلی سبز (تک جلدی) - فیزیک گاج نقره ای (چهار جلدی - دوجلد مخصوص پایه - دو جلد مخصوص پیش دانشگاهی)
که البته برای کنکور ، بخاطر کمبود زمان و حجم زیاد دروس ، معمولا 80% افراد از کتاب های جامع کنکور استفاده میکنند نسبت به هر پایه جداگانه.
*2- فیلم های آموزشی*
*فیلم های آموزشی دیگه پیچیدگی خاصی ندارن ، معمولا همشون مبحث به مبحث هستن . مثلا برای درس ریاضی ، ماتریس ، انتگرال ، احتمال ، مشتق و غیره هر کدام به صورت جداگانه توسط یک مدرس ، تدریس و ضبط شده و به فروش میرسه . یا برای دروس دیگه مثل شیمی مثل زبان خارچه و هر درس دیگه.*
پس نیازی به توضیح خاصی نداره!
*و سوال اصلی اینجاست:
آیا کتاب استفاده کنیم یا فیلم آموزشی؟*
*پاسخ:*
*خب برای اینکه به این سوال پاسخ بدیم ، باید یک فاکتور مهم رو در نظر بگیریم به اسم " زمان "*
انتخاب اینکه هر شخص از کدوم استفاده کنه ، یک چیز شخصی هست و هر کدوم نتایج خاص خودش رو داره اما در کل ، هر کدام یک سری فواید و یک سری مضرات داره که من پایین مینویسم ، شما میتوانید این فواید و ضررها رو بخوانید و نسبت به اون و زمانی که براتون باقی مونده و موقعیت خانوادگی خودتون ، انتخاب کنید از کدوم استفاده کنید
*فواید کتاب:*
1- سرعت مطالعه بالا تر ( شما با کتاب خواندن سریع تر میتوانید نسبت به فیلم آموزشی یک مبحث رو مطالعه و حتی دوره کنید و تست بزنید چون یک مبحث احتمال ممکنه 6 ساعت زمان فیلم آموزشی باشه در صورتی که همون مبحث رو داخل دو ساعت بتوانید بخوانیدش و اگر بخواید دو ساعت رو مرور کنید میشه 4 ساعت اما مرور اون فیلم 12 ساعت زمان میگیره)
2-هزینه کمتر نسبت به فیلم آموزشی ( گاهی پکیج های ویدیئوای واقعا گران هستن و البته فراموش نکنید در کنار فیلم آموزشی حتما به کتاب هم برای تست زدن نیاز دارید پس عملا هزینه بیشتری رو خواهید پرداخت برای فیلم آموزشی)
3-یک سری موافید دیگه هم هست که حکم فواید فرعی داره ، مثلا شما توی دو دقیقه کتاب رو باز میکنی و مطالعه میکنی درصورتی ک باید بیست دقیقه زمان بگذارید برای روشن کردن کامپیوتر و پیدا کردن فیلم و رسیدن به اون قسمتی که نیازدارید فیلم رو ببینید و چیزهایی که فکر میکنم نیازی به نوشتن اونا نباشه ، بیشتر همون فاکتور سرعت و زمان و هزینه مهمتر هستن.
*اشکالات کتاب:*
خب  تنها اشکال و ایرادی که از کتاب درسی میشه گرفت ، عدم توضیح توسط یک دبیر هست ، یعنی شما به صورت خودکفا باید چنددور روی کتاب بخوانید که متوجه بشید ، در صورتی که با فیلم آموزشی ممکنه بخاطر توضیح شفاهی دبیر ، بهتر متوجه بشید هرچند زمان بیشتری صرف میشه.
*فواید فیلم آموزشی:*
خب فیلم آموزشی ، مهمترین فایده ای که داره ، همون ایراد کتاب درسی هست . شما با فیلم آموزشی ، عین یک کلاس خصوصی میتوانید طی زمانی ، آموزش ببینید و حتی اگر متوجه نشدید ، با یک کلیک ، فیلم رو به عقب برگردونید و دوباره مبحث رو ببینید ، اما همونطور که گفتم این ها همه زمان زیادی رو میگیره
*اشکالات فیلم آموزشی:*
خب تا حدودی اشکالات فیلم ، خودش فواید کتاب محسوب میشه ، اما بخاطر اینکه ناعدالتی در حق فیلم هم نشه ، دو مورد رو بیشتر بیان نمیکنم
یکی از دست دادن زمان زیاد
دوم هزینه ی بالاتر چون شما حتما در کنار فیلم نیاز به کتاب هم خواهید داشت.
*و نکته پایانی:*
اینکه شما کدوم رو انتخاب کنید ، بستگی به خودتون داره ، اینکه از کدوم موسسه بخرید باز هم به خودتون بستگی داره چون اگر دوست شما مثلا با ریاضیات موسسه آلاء ، خوب بود ، دلیل نمیشه شما هم از اون راضی باشید ، بالاخره باید اول ببینید بعد تصمیم بگیرید. اما پیشنهاد من این هست برای افرادی که زمان کمی تا کنکور مونده  مثلا زیر 6 ماه ، اگر قصد استفاده از فیلم آموزشی دارند ، فقط از مباحثی که واقعا مشکل دارند استفاده کنند چون اگر تمام فیلم ها رو بخواید ببینید دیگه وقتی برای تست زدن و کتاب نخواهید داشت
*راستی اگر یکم طولانی شد ببخشید ،سعی کردم خلاصه باشه... اگر سوالی مرتبط با تاپیک بود من یا دوستان عزیز در خدمتیم؟*

----------


## MehranWilson

:Y (628):  خب حالا میگی چیکار کنیم ؟! اینا که گفتی رو خواجه حافظ شیرازی هم میدونه

----------


## L3Ili.m

> خب حالا میگی چیکار کنیم ؟! اینا که گفتی رو خواجه حافظ شیرازی هم میدونه



درسته ولی خیلی وقتا به این موارد توجه نمیکنیم..من خودم اوایل با هردو  منبع پیش میرفتم و خب واقعا باعث شد هم از برنامم عقب بیفتم هم یکم گیج شده  بودم
و اما درباره تاپیک..
به نظر من کتاب کمک درسی خیلی بهتره چون  واقعا مرور کردن واست راحت تر میشه و با فیلم آموزشی کار کردن واقعا خیلی  خوب نیست..نمیتونی مجدد به مبحث مورد نظرت رجوع کنی ولی خب کتاب کمک درسی  راحت میتونی
به نظر من تنها برتری فیلم آموزشی اینه که مباحث سخت رو  میتونه واست راحت کنه و بالا بیاره و اینکه اگه یه مبحثی واستون خیلی  تکراریه و حوصله ندارید مجدد سمت اون مبحث برید خب واقعا فیلم آموزشی  میتونه بهتون کمک کنه..
و یه چیز دیگه اینکه توی فیلم آموزشی با انواع  تیپ تست و مسایل آشنا میشید و شیوه برخورد با اون نوع سوال دستتون  میاد...فیلم آموزشی خوبیای خودشو داره ولی واسه من کتابام هنوز جذابیت داره  مخصوصا شیمی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## erfann21

> *سلام خدمت همه داوطلبین و افراد متفرقه عزیز*
> بعضی وقت ها سوال میشه ، فیلم آموزشی فلان رشته یا فلان درس  خوبه یا نه؟
> آیا من برای فلان درس ، کدوم کلیپ یا فیلم یا پکیج آموزشی ویدیئوای رو انتخاب کنم؟
> آیا فیلم آموزشی بهتره یا کتاب درسی؟
> *و سوالات این چنین مدلی که یه جورایی همشون یک مفهوم دارن!*
> *آیا با کتاب پیش برم یا با فیلم؟!*
> *اول خدمتتون عرض کنم که اینجا قرار نیست فیلم های موسسه یا پکیج خاصی رو معرفی کنم یا اینکه از اون انتقاد کنم ، فقط به صورت کاملا خلاصه و مفید قرار هست که تفاوت کتاب و فیلم آموزشی رو بیان کنم تا در انتخابتون ، با اعتماد به نفس بهتری قدم پیش بگذارید.*
> *1- کتاب*
> *کتاب های کنکور ، دو نوع هستن ، الف:کتاب های درسی مدرسه . ب: کتاب های کمک آموزشی*
> ...


مرسی
بسی بهره بردیم

----------

